# Quiz Night - 11 April 11, Monday - Bidi Bondi



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

We had a great crowd on Monday.  Too bad we didn't win but there's always next week! 

Date: *11th April 2011*

Time: *7:30pm *onwards

Venue: *Bidi Bondi *on the Palm.

2 tables have been booked under my name - *Debbie*

Hope to see you all there! :clap2:


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hmm....I guess everyone's fed up of quiz night already?  Just moving this back up.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> We had a great crowd on Monday.  Too bad we didn't win but there's always next week!
> 
> Date: *11th April 2011*
> 
> ...



Was Harry not there?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Bigjimbo said:


> Was Harry not there?


Yes he was but it wasn't one of our best days! Will we be seeing you guys there on Monday?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

My reputation precedes me. 

I thought we did rather well with both teams passing the 40 point mark which is normally good enough for some sort of a prize.

Count me in for this Monday.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hopefully the picture round is a bit easier this week! And we shall not make those silly mistakes. Shall study the current events 

Count me in for two. And will actually get there at 7:30 this week.


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hopefully the picture round is a bit easier this week! And we shall not make those silly mistakes. Shall study the current events
> 
> Count me in for two. And will actually get there at 7:30 this week.


An easy music round would be nice for a change as well.


----------



## Onerahi27 (Nov 14, 2009)

Im in, studying coastlines as we speak.


----------



## Rinad (Apr 7, 2011)

i think am in , but what is the quiz night ??
my b'day is on 12/4 so i think i'll be in a good mood on the 11th night ..

but please first just tell me more about this quiz night ...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Quiz night consists of a few rounds of questions. You will have general knowledge, music round where you have to identify the singer and song, current events, picture round where the pictures are randomly choosen each week (last week was cartoon characters for one specific program ),another general round and then the last round is double points. We 'try' to get there around 7:30 to order and socialize a bit before it starts. Quiz starts around 8:00pm... usually a few minutes after that in reality  And lasts until about 10:30 to 11, just depending. As the weather has gotten warmer and warmer and less people wish to be outside, the particpanting teams have steadily climbed. 

Teams can only be up to six otherwise we forfeit the winnings if we had more then six. We have two tables booked at the moment. 

Oh... dont park out in front of the buildings if you drive, even if there is not a no parking sign in front of the parking. Park underneath the building.


----------



## Rinad (Apr 7, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> Quiz night consists of a few rounds of questions. You will have general knowledge, music round where you have to identify the singer and song, current events, picture round where the pictures are randomly choosen each week (last week was cartoon characters for one specific program ),another general round and then the last round is double points. We 'try' to get there around 7:30 to order and socialize a bit before it starts. Quiz starts around 8:00pm... usually a few minutes after that in reality  And lasts until about 10:30 to 11, just depending. As the weather has gotten warmer and warmer and less people wish to be outside, the particpanting teams have steadily climbed.
> 
> Teams can only be up to six otherwise we forfeit the winnings if we had more then six. We have two tables booked at the moment.
> 
> Oh... dont park out in front of the buildings if you drive, even if there is not a no parking sign in front of the parking. Park underneath the building.


sounds FUN :clap2: count me in


----------



## Ammo (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Pamela,

It looks like you already have 6, but if there are enough people to use the second table you can count me in as well. 

Ammo


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

HI Ammo,

Looks like we have a good crowd going and I've called and reconfirmed 2 tables for tonight.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> HI Ammo,
> 
> Looks like we have a good crowd going and I've called and reconfirmed 2 tables for tonight.


Good luck. What's up with the weird avatar?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

sabfrance said:


> Good luck. What's up with the weird avatar?


It's the Best Avatar Ever! What's up with the horse avatar? Wishful thinking Sabby


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> It's the Best Avatar Ever! What's up with the horse avatar? Wishful thinking Sabby


ouch!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Hope to see you guys tonight. Everyone get to reading the current events!!!


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hope to see you guys tonight. Everyone get to reading the current events!!!


cheers


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Jynxgirl said:


> Hope to see you guys tonight. Everyone get to reading the current events!!!


Do news links on expatforum count ?


----------



## harrypalmer (Jul 18, 2010)

It was good meeting everyone yesterday. Unfortunately not the best we have ever done in the quiz, who really honestly follows American Idol and Kim Kardassian?

Hope to see you all next week.


----------

